# MIA - Jeff in Indiana



## BigShed (Mar 4, 2010)

As some of you know, we are running an Australia Day Pen Swap on the Oz Woodworking Forum.

We appear to have a problem with a US member, Jeff-in-Indiana, who has not answered his emails for the last 4 weeks, he also hasn't visited this forum since Feb 10.

If there is a member out there who has a way of contacting Jeff, could you please do so as we have a youg member who has sent him a pen and she is anxiously awaiting some response from him.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 4, 2010)

Fred , I'm doing what I can , but this was a good idea .


----------



## DocStram (Mar 4, 2010)

BigShed said:


> As some of you know, we are running an Australia Day Pen Swap on the Oz Woodworking Forum.
> 
> We appear to have a problem with a US member, Jeff-in-Indiana, who has not answered his emails for the last 4 weeks, he also hasn't visited this forum since Feb 10.
> 
> If there is a member out there who has a way of contacting Jeff, could you please do so as we have a youg member who has sent him a pen and she is anxiously awaiting some response from him.



Is she expecting a pen back in return?  If so, I'll be glad to send one.  Just pm her address.


----------



## cozee (Mar 4, 2010)

The last time I had spoken with Jeff, all I can say is that he has been dealing with some real serious life issues.  I know full well that if Jeff was not preoccupied that she would have had her pen on time. Just as Doc, I am willing to stand in the gap for Jeff and send the young lady a pen.


----------



## BigShed (Mar 4, 2010)

DocStram said:


> Is she expecting a pen back in return?  If so, I'll be glad to send one.  Just pm her address.





cozee said:


> The last time I had spoken with Jeff, all I can say is that he has been dealing with some real serious life issues.  I know full well that if Jeff was not preoccupied that she would have had her pen on time. Just as Doc, I am willing to stand in the gap for Jeff and send the young lady a pen.



Both very kind offers, I have had some PM's both on the iAP forum and on our Oz WW forum offering assistance, thank you all very much.

I realise we can all go through some problems in life, be it illness or whatever, and my question here was aimed at establishing what is happening to Jeff, it was in no way intended to be a "name and shame" exercise. I only put it on here after contacting an IAP member privately to see whether he could contact Jeff.

This is the first pen swap for the young lady in question and having been in the position of a pen swap partner not reciprocating I can really appreciate how she feels.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 4, 2010)

Fred , I spoke with Jeff . He is alive and well . He assured me he would be back on the forum soon .


----------



## BigShed (Mar 4, 2010)

dalecamino said:


> Fred , I spoke with Jeff . He is alive and well . He assured me he would be back on the forum soon .



Thanks Charles. Sam (simomatra) has also been in contact with him, he has previously swapped with Jeff.

It appears that Jeff has some serious family issues and I sincerely hope those issues get resolved soon.

To those people that offered their help, I am sure that Josephine, who is only 14 yrs old, would love to receive a pen from you. Her Dad, Gavin, tells me she started turning at 13 and she now has Mum and Dad involved as well.

It would certainly be exciting for a girl that age to receive several pens all the way from America.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 4, 2010)

Fred , can you PM Josephines address to me ?


----------



## BigShed (Mar 5, 2010)

dalecamino said:


> Fred , can you PM Josephines address to me ?



Done


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Mar 5, 2010)

Could you PM me as well with the address? I can start turning again according to the doc and it would be nice to do a pen for that young lady.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## BigShed (Mar 5, 2010)

mtgrizzly52 said:


> Could you PM me as well with the address? I can start turning again according to the doc and it would be nice to do a pen for that young lady.
> 
> Rick (mtgrizzly52)



Done, thanks Rick


----------



## cozee (Mar 5, 2010)

BigShed said:


> I realise we can all go through some problems in life, be it illness or whatever, and my question here was aimed at establishing what is happening to Jeff, it was in no way intended to be a "name and shame" exercise. I only put it on here after contacting an IAP member privately to see whether he could contact Jeff.


 
I fully understood this when I replied. I do hope I did not imply that you were out to discredit Jeff in any way. Just wanting to help her and him.

Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## barkisini (Mar 5, 2010)

Please PM the young lady's address to me as well and I'll send a pen and some blanks. Sounds like we have another convert and I'd like to encourage her.

Positive thoughts for Jeff, as well.


----------



## DocStram (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm putting together a care package of pens for our "Aussie Young Lady".  If anybody wishes to participate by donating a pen . . .  just pm me for my address.  I'll wait two weeks before sending them off.  I'll handle the packing and shipping charges.

Fred . . .  please ask the young lady to be patient just a little while longer.  And, send your address to me.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 5, 2010)

Im in.  Mike


----------



## barkisini (Mar 5, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 5, 2010)

You guys are great..  and this isn't even from 'our' forum!

You make me proud to be a part of all of this


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello IAP folks .. I am sorry to have allowed this to interrupt folks' day .. I have been in contact with Gavin and Josephine, and will get this smoothed out as quickly as I can .. it is very thoughtful of everyone to assure that she is not disappointed.   I do not want her to feel as if she was slighted.  Again, I am sorry that there was any stress for anyone else regarding this situation.  A resolution is being formulated.   I hope the angry mod will spare me the tar-and-feather outfit over this ---jeff


----------



## snyiper (Mar 5, 2010)

Jeff you take care of what you need to people were just stepping in until you could return thats what family's do.
Doc PM sent.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 5, 2010)

Jeff-in-Indiana said:


> Hello IAP folks .. I am sorry to have allowed this to interrupt folks' day .. I have been in contact with Gavin and Josephine, and will get this smoothed out as quickly as I can .. it is very thoughtful of everyone to assure that she is not disappointed.   I do not want her to feel as if she was slighted.  Again, I am sorry that there was any stress for anyone else regarding this situation.  A resolution is being formulated.   *I hope the angry mod *will spare me the tar-and-feather outfit over this ---jeff



Our Mod is a tough bird!!!  But, probably no tar and feather artist!!!

As far as MOBS go, I think you will find the IAP mobs usually rush to HELP a member who's got some difficulties.

Handle your personal issues, this group CAN make PENS to assist you with an Aussie Young Lady with expectations.  Some IAP members will assist you in EXCEEDING her expectations!!  

All who wish to help, contact Doc.

My pens are in the mail, to Doc.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Mar 5, 2010)

Jeff,

No Tar and Feathers, Family comes first!!! We are just watching your 6 until times are better. We've all been there I'm sure.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## BigShed (Mar 5, 2010)

cozee said:


> I fully understood this when I replied. I do hope I did not imply that you were out to discredit Jeff in any way. Just wanting to help her and him.
> 
> Have a great weekend!!!




No you didn't at all, I just didn't want there to be any doubts as to my motivation.


----------



## BigShed (Mar 5, 2010)

Jeff-in-Indiana said:


> Hello IAP folks .. I am sorry to have allowed this to interrupt folks' day .. I have been in contact with Gavin and Josephine, and will get this smoothed out as quickly as I can .. it is very thoughtful of everyone to assure that she is not disappointed.   I do not want her to feel as if she was slighted.  Again, I am sorry that there was any stress for anyone else regarding this situation.  A resolution is being formulated.   I hope the angry mod will spare me the tar-and-feather outfit over this ---jeff



Good to see that you have contacted Gavin and Josephine Jeff, I'm sure that will put her mind at ease.

As previously indicated, this was not a tar and feathers exercise, quite the opposite.


----------



## BigShed (Mar 5, 2010)

barkisini said:


> Please PM the young lady's address to me as well and I'll send a pen and some blanks. Sounds like we have another convert and I'd like to encourage her.
> 
> Positive thoughts for Jeff, as well.



PM sent


----------



## DocStram (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd say that more than enough people have contacted me about donating a pen.  I should be receiving the pens by the end of the week (March 12th).   I'll package them all up into one bundle and send them off.  Thanks y'all!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 6, 2010)

Jeff-in-Indiana said:


> Hello IAP folks .. I am sorry to have allowed this to interrupt folks' day .. I have been in contact with Gavin and Josephine, and will get this smoothed out as quickly as I can .. it is very thoughtful of everyone to assure that she is not disappointed.   I do not want her to feel as if she was slighted.  Again, I am sorry that there was any stress for anyone else regarding this situation.  A resolution is being formulated.   I hope the angry mod will spare me the tar-and-feather outfit over this ---jeff



Jeff, I know there is not a second you need to apologize for as far as I am concerned. Doing group buys I often loose track of a member or two. With the experiences of the past My reaction to a non active member now causes chills to run down my back. I have never had a member slight me. But I have heard a lot of bad bad reasons they where distracted. I know when I read the title that someone was missing. My only thought is are you okay and can someone find out. making up for your pen is nothing at all compared to knowing you are still out there. and I still have a fairly fast pulse that all is well in your life. I will tell you this. I personally have had members step in and fill the gap for me on things much bigger than a pen swap. Take care of business and if needed let the group do what it does, and take care of it's own. Including you.


----------



## MusicalForest (Apr 12, 2010)

*A big thank you*

Hi All, 

My dad (scorpio_oz) has allowed me to have my own login. 

Sorry I haven't had the chance to reply sooner. As it is the end of term , I've had a stack of exams and assignments and hadn't had the time to get around to replying.

Thank you for organising contact with Jeff_in_Indiana, my pen swap partner, I was getting rather worried when I hadn't heard from him for some time.

I realise now that he had some challenges in his life at that time and he would get his pen sent when he has the chance.

I have had some very generous members from the IAP send me some pens and blanks and I would to thank them and post some pictures.

I am grateful for everyones assistance towards me in hearing that Jeff was missing for sometime.

Photo's 1 and 2 are from barkisini and is a segmented celtic knot.

Photo's 3 and 4 are from mbroberg and is a dyed buckeye burl and box elder burl.

Photo's 5 and 6 are from NewLondon88 and is a feather cast in resin with an amazing custom box with my name on it.

Photo's 7 and 8 are from Lenny and is a fantastic collection of american timbers.

Aside from the first pen that I made myself I didn't have a pen collection up until now. All of these pens are in my private collection and have shown all my friends and family how amazing they are and how lucky I am.

I hope to spend more time now on the forums and hope to be able to contribute.


----------



## DocStram (Apr 12, 2010)

Josie . . .  thanks for letting us know that you received our packages.  There should be one more box coming your way.  I sent it to BigShed and he is going to get it to you.  Please continue to keep us updated with photos once the next package arrives!
Best wishes,
Doc


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 12, 2010)

Make that TWO more packages coming Josie !! :biggrin: I just returned from posting your package . Sorry , I misplaced your address for awhile :redface: But , I wanted to save the best for last anyway  :biggrin: Glad things worked out for you !


----------



## BigShed (Apr 16, 2010)

Just a short note to tell those of you that contributed to the parcel put together by DocStram that the parcel arrived today. I will be forwarding it to Josephine on Monday as that is the first time I will be back in town.

Thank you all for doing this for Josephine, I am sure she will be acknowledging you all individually.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know it arrived.


----------



## DocStram (Apr 16, 2010)

BigShed said:


> Just a short note to tell those of you that contributed to the parcel put together by DocStram that the parcel arrived today. I will be forwarding it to Josephine on Monday as that is the first time I will be back in town.
> 
> Thank you all for doing this for Josephine, I am sure she will be acknowledging you all individually.




Thanks for the heads up!  I'm relieved to see that it finally arrived.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 16, 2010)

"Hi All, 
My dad (scorpio_oz) has allowed me to have my own login."

Josie, Welcome to IAP.  Glad that things got worked out and that you have become a part of the forum.  We look forward to your addition to our world of pen turning. It is sure a lot of fun and learning.


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Josie; There's a pen from Canada on it's way to you today! I was going to write a letter along with it, but you know what it's all about.

Hope you like it! If you can't wait to see it, I can post a pic for you!


----------



## THarvey (Apr 16, 2010)

mackc said:


> Hi Josie; There's a pen from Canada on it's way to you today! I was going to write a letter along with it, but you know what it's all about.
> 
> Hope you like it! If you can't wait to see it, I can post a pic for you!




Mack, Now you're just taunting the poor lass. :biggrin:


----------



## BigShed (Apr 19, 2010)

DocStram said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I'm relieved to see that it finally arrived.



Parcel forwarded to Josephine today via Express Post, hopefully she will post pictures etc when she receives it.


----------



## MusicalForest (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all

That last package sent by doctram I have received.

Just like to say a big thank you to each of you for giving me a pen and some blanks when you heard that jeff was in a time of trouble.

Hopefully sometime soon i'll get the pictures taken and posted for all to see.

I have now got a total 11 pens including jeff's.


----------



## grub32 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry I missed out on this conversation....I applaud all of your efforts to help out this young lady. Best of luck to you Josie...Ask these guys and gals anything you want to know about pen turning. They certainly have the right answers.

Grub


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 27, 2010)

grub32 said:


> ...Ask these guys and gals anything you want to know about pen turning. They certainly have the right answers.



.. or we'll make up some that sound good.. :tongue:


----------

